# rust patches



## Gorba2000 (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a E39 Touring 2003 and inevitably I have some rust patches. I have pictured the ones which annoy me most!
I'm thinking I will have to get the wheel arch done at the bodyshop but was contemplating doing the patches on the boot lid myself. Anybody have any tips/ideas for the boot patches. I'm a complete novice to bodywork, so grateful for any help or advice which may help or sway my decision.
Also would anyone have any idea how much the rust on the wheel arch may cost to repair?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

boot patches-

wire wheel the scabs , then apply some bilt hamber deox gel and cover with cling film , repeat over and over again until its 100% clean silver still with no rust pits 

depending on how deep the pits are ....sandpaper the paint edges until feathered and then etch prime and high build prime , if the pits are deep it might need a smear of filler

sand the primer smooth with 800 , scoth pad the rest of the area you want to paint , then mask up and go for it


----------



## Gorba2000 (Jan 10, 2016)

Brilliant cheers Steveo. Will definitely give it a go one day. Hopefully I'll remember to post the result!


----------



## Gorba2000 (Jan 10, 2016)

so i started with the repairs and i wasnt sure what to expect from bilt hamber gel, but i assumed it would have worked quicker. i done as described and wire wheeled the effected areas and have then been applying the gel, covering with cling film and leaving. 
i have done this about 5 times now and i still have a massive rust patch on my larger problem area. 
dont get me wrong it is working but boy is it taking a long time. perhaps it was my high expectations of the gel but having left it on overnight a couple of times now i thought it would have cleared a lot more rust than it has.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm surprised at that I've used it a couple of times and twice was enough for me. 

I assume you're putting it on at recommended thickness? IIRC you can also wire brush with it on but I'd have to read the instructions again but might be worth a try.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

the gel has taken some time to work for me

some pics would help...dont worry it will sort it eventualy


----------



## Gorba2000 (Jan 10, 2016)

I'll post some pics tomorrow, I have given a bit of a scrub with a scourer when applied, but nothing more aggressive than that.


----------



## Gorba2000 (Jan 10, 2016)

so here's the results of yet another overnight gel application. As you can see its done the job pretty well on the smaller patches, but the large one still has a massive amount of rust on it. I've stuck a massive dollop on the big one this morning, so shall see how that fairs this afternoon.


----------



## Gorba2000 (Jan 10, 2016)

sorry about the pic attachments, cannot for the life of me work out how to get them as part of the message if that makes sense.


----------



## Gorba2000 (Jan 10, 2016)

Gorba2000 said:


> sorry about the pic attachments, cannot for the life of me work out how to get them as part of the message if that makes sense.


so I appear to have worked out how to do the photos. This will be much easier next time.


----------



## Gorba2000 (Jan 10, 2016)

So i decided to give it another go with the wire wheel and got good results. my question now is on the large patch there is some pitting and you can see some black marks in the recesses. is this rust and will i need to get down to it before filling?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

the marks are rust pits , yes idealy soak in the deox gel until its all silver metal


----------



## Gorba2000 (Jan 10, 2016)

So I've completed the repair, really pleased with the results but for one thing. The paint is really flat and almost like a matte finish. It's had 3 to 4 coats of colour and then 3 coats of lacquer. Is there something I need to do to brighten it up?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you could try buffing it with some polish ...dont go crazy as rattle can isnt very thick


----------

